# Groups Mobilize for and Against Upcoming Pro-Shariah Rally



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Shariah4America rally is planned for March 3, 2011, because "on this day, in 1924, the Khilafah (Islamic State) was abolished by Mustafa Kamal Attaturk with the help of the British and European collaborators. It was a catastrophic day when the light of Islam was dimmed," the rally's website says.

A New York-based Muslim group planning a rally to advocate for Shariah law in the U.S. is facing a wave of opposition -- including from other American Muslims.
The Sharia4America rally, organized by the Islamic Thinkers Society and headed by controversial British Imam Anjem Choudary, aims to gather Muslims and non-Muslims outside the White House Thursday afternoon to "let the tyrant Barack Obama and the American people know that a new constitution beckons the U.S. called the Shariah, and that this worldwide revolution will see it implemented inshaa'allah (God willing) very, very soon," according to the rally's website.
Choudary, who said last year that the flag of Islam will one day fly over the White House, told Fox News that unlike other religions, Islam is not "confined to the mosque," but rather is a way of life that includes the observance of Shariah law, which "has a solution for all affairs within society."

Full Story:
Groups Mobilize for and Against Upcoming Pro-Shariah Rally - FoxNews.com


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> The Shariah4America rally is planned for March 3, 2011, because "on this day, in 1924, the Khilafah (Islamic State) was abolished by Mustafa Kamal Attaturk with the help of the British and European collaborators. It was a catastrophic day when the light of Islam was dimmed," the rally's website says.
> 
> A New York-based Muslim group planning a rally to advocate for Shariah law in the U.S. is facing a wave of opposition -- including from other American Muslims.
> The Sharia4America rally, organized by the Islamic Thinkers Society and headed by controversial British Imam Anjem Choudary, aims to gather Muslims and non-Muslims outside the White House Thursday afternoon to "let the tyrant Barack Obama and the American people know that a new constitution beckons the U.S. called the Shariah, and that this worldwide revolution will see it implemented inshaa'allah (God willing) very, very soon," according to the rally's website.
> ...


Choudary, who said last year that the flag of Islam will one day fly over the White House,

That will be the day the white house gets burned to the ground. Don't think the American Public will let that happen.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> "let the tyrant Barack Obama.."


Who knew I'd ever agree with an insane, Islamic radical imam on something...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

"I fear all we have done," said a glum Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto, "is to awaken a sleeping giant and fill him with a terrible resolve."

Just some words of advice for the mooslims.


----------

